# Wife being wet without wanting it



## thunder65 (May 28, 2011)

This post is directed to the married women and non married women in this forum. My wife says she's wet but not interested in sex. Is this true for any of the other women out there?

thuder65


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

No. This maybe harsh. Maybe she just doesn't want sex with you.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I do not agree with mom. A woman's vagina can get wet and it doesn't have to be because of sexual arousal, for instance it can be hormonal - such as during ovulation, or if you are perimenopausal and your hormones go totally out of whack (I can vouch for this last cause personally). The vagina is also self-cleansing, so there is often a discharge - some women have more than others. Answers.com - What causes a female's vagina to get wet

I would say that it's more important that your wife is able to get wet when she is aroused and not worry about the other times.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Why would she even mention it. That would be like me saying "Oh honey I have a massive hard on right now, but I'm not going to use it, don't worry".

Huh?


----------



## thunder65 (May 28, 2011)

Any ideas here women!!!!!

thunder65


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Enchantment said:


> I do not agree with mom. *A woman's vagina can get wet and it doesn't have to be because of sexual arousal, for instance it can be hormonal - such as during ovulation, or if you are perimenopausal and your hormones go totally out of whack *(I can vouch for this last cause personally). The vagina is also self-cleansing, so there is often a discharge - some women have more than others. Answers.com - What causes a female's vagina to get wet
> 
> I would say that it's more important that your wife is able to get wet when she is aroused and not worry about the other times.


:iagree: This is so true! I have no trouble getting wet in bed, but sometimes I will be also be moist during certain times in my cycle.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Certain times of the month women are wet because of the cervical mucus we produce. It's purpose is to allow sperm to live for 5 days and helps transport it to the egg. It does not mean aroused. All it means is we are fertile on those days that's all.


----------



## heartbroken1957 (Apr 8, 2011)

I wonder. Did she just walk up and say, "I'm wet." "But I don't want sex." 
If that is what happened then she is taunting you or letting you know she wants to wrestle for it. 

If it was a statement during a sex conversation, then it makes sense that she stated she didn't want sex or feel horny. She was just stating she was wet. 
IF you were lets say fonddling her in an effort to initiate and you ask why she's wet but doesn't want sex. Then again she is telling you she may be wet but is not horny.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Peed herself?


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing (Apr 18, 2011)

Does your wife ever initiate sex? 

If so, it would make sense to her to convince herself that at that time she was wet that she was not wanting it. I do not know if cervical fluid can play mind games on women, but she may have just been trying to reassure herself that just because she is wet does not mean she has to want sex. To her that may be comforting.

This is just guessing on my part.


----------



## candice912 (Sep 4, 2010)

Being wet or not has nothing to do with arrousal. However, if you don't trust your wife on her answer, perhaps there are some trust issues you two need to work on. When you to both feel trusting of one another, the sex part will usually get better on it's own.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

You are the same guy who secretly recorded your wife masturbating in the shower and then offered to allow others on this site to listen to the tape to confirm if she was truly masturbating in the shower. You also posted another message about catching your spouse masturbating and what to do about it.

You have some problems with respecting your wife's boundaries and personal space. You seem obsessed with your wife masturbating, like she should not be allowed to do that. This is not normal. I suggest that you get some counseling to deal with what seems like a deep level of insecurity and need to be invasive about your wife's most private acts. She is a human being not an object to be controlled.

I am also wondering how you knew your wife was wet? Let me guess....she turned you down for sex and you stole her panties to check to see if they were wet??

Your wife may be avoiding having sex with you and there may be valid problems in your marriage. However, spying on her and obsessing about her masturbation habits will not help you with whatever you are struggling with. Talk to her about what is going on and suggest marriage counseling if you think it can help you both be more honest with each other.

It is invasive and creepy to spy on your wife the way you have and she probably feels violated by you. This will not encourage her to have sex with you. If she avoids having sex with you all the time but masturbates often, you need to figure out what is going on. But do it openly by talking with her, talking about how you are feeling, and seek counseling if you need help communicating better.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

If she is wet, she ought to engage her mind sexually and give in to it. If not, that is very unfortunate for the wanting husband. 

When I am wet - I WANT it, it is the sign of "let's go!" . I have always wanted it more during ovulation times (best orgasms ever) and the pre peri menopausal thing, I know my hormones were out of "normal" whack for a good 8 months. I couldn't get enough, MY undeniable major symptom - WETNESS that never stopped. 

I had never experienced anything like that in my whole 44 yrs of living. I was more than happy to engage my mind though- I was totally compelled - I devoured sex books like kids let loose in a candy store & for a time -wore my husband out.


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

There are times to be wet and not necessarily aroused. That said you should explain the contect in which she said it. 

If your wife is masturbating I agree with others snooping is not a great thing. I also think that people are entitled to masturbate if they enjoy it. I find it silly and controlling for spouces to expect their spouses to refran from self pleasuring...men and women. When my hubby needs some and wants to self-serve and i am not in the mood, tired or durring my heavy flow time i tell him to knock himself out. Then again if a man or a woman is choosing solo sex vs sex with you then their is something wrong likely wrong with your marriage. If you are satisfied with your sex life and she is the higher drive person of she occasionally gets herself off who cares. IF your sex life needs work then their is a problem that you need to work out.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I having the "wet all the time" problem these days.

Doctor says its hormonal as I'm in perimenopause.

Very irritating - sometimes feels like I've peed on myself.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Getting old is not for sissies.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Laurae1967 said:


> I am also wondering how you knew your wife was wet? Let me guess....she turned you down for sex and you stole her panties to check to see if they were wet??


Shoot I didn't realize this was the same guy. Mental note...got it. 

To the OP you need help. Get some counseling stat.


----------

